# Country Pleasure driving help



## BriarwoodAcres (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi guys!!

I am starting my boy Cat in harness. Ive been driving for years so I know a lot of the basics but I am looking to finish him as a country pleasure horse. Can anyone give me some good tips or tricks to help teach him to work off his hind end etc... of the things I need to help teach him correctly? Hes 5 years old this year so hes at a good age with no limits.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Jun 16, 2016)

Lots of cone and lateral work will get him working off of his hind end. Make sure you do it slow first he won't work off his hind end going "fast" if he doesnt know how to do it going slow. I will set up cones down a line and weave them, making my pony move laterally (ie. keep his body straight and crossing his legs, make sure they aren't just leaning on the shaft but that they are actually doing a half-pass like movement). Or I will set up 4 cones in a box and do a random clover-leaf- like pattern, make sure its random and you don't do the same pattern. It keeps them guessing. Again, make sure your pony is moving laterally not just turning and laying on the shaft. These help a ton! Especially when you are on the rail, you can lateral around a corner to get them back on their hind end before trotting down a rail.

If I still had a round pen to use, I would also do a lot of round penning with side reins.


----------



## jventresca (Jun 17, 2016)

There's an interesting video by IAM Ranch on youtube. I hope I have a right link. She uses backing up and lateral work in the long lines to get her

horse to work off the rear.

https://www. *youtube*.com/watch?v=AMigJKW2nE8


----------



## rjrubicon (Oct 29, 2016)

yes, the lateral movement, cones or poles to turn around and backing around cones and stuff will help. Another trick that worked for me in the 'olden days' was to do lots of ground work, the side passing, the turning on the forehand and kind end, you know, german-style ground training, with the horse in surcingle and bitting rig (start with head low to level, and sloowly raise over time once the horse is using his back muscles fully in all ground work first. Head set is the last finish to the job, in my training. Anyway, with the bitting rig/surcingle and long lead road or rein set and a dressage crop just for signaling, and tapping hindquarters to initiate movement (some ppl just use the end of a long lead rope, I was trained to use use the tip of the dressage whip to encourage the hind end to move laterally, etc. Once the horse pivots on the hind end, backs around cones or through L shaped poles and side passes perfectly on the ground, and uses that hind end, you will find a new level of control for your horse. I am sure you have already done this, but posting this train tip advice for benefit of any others stopping by this post. I used to do eventing and then later in life just driving, and now am a brand new enthusiast learning about mini driving and trying to fit up a team to do some fun things with!

(I am new to driving minis, btw, and I have learned a LOT of new things and new train tips by reading the posts in this wonderful forum. YAY for mini horse talk, it is like having tons of friends right near you regardless WHERE you live! Love this forum!!)


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 7, 2016)

For the OP, not sure on the Country Pleasure training... You migfht also try contacting trainers that do well? In Iowa, Herron's and in IL - Excalibur Stables (Jason & Brenda Prince). I'm sure there are others as well - you could check on clinics or talk to trainers that might work with you long distance if you can't go to them. Right along with using the techniques already described -






rjrubicon - do you ever come to Southern Pines for driving events? Are you a member of the Moore County Driving Club? Sounds like I could actually take lessons from you!! if you are ever down in this area.


----------

